# Which Humidifier should i buy!!!!



## dave2034 (Jan 28, 2011)

Morning, looking at the humidifiers this morning and still dont know which one is best to buy. I own cwds, in a 6fx4fx2f wood vivarium i have been reading the threads and still cant decide which one to buy. So the question is for the people using the house hold humidifiers which one are they using and what does it give off i.e warm or cold mist 

thanks 

david


----------



## bunnywarren (Jan 12, 2011)

theres a few of us using this one from argos, defo works a treat, looks good too, and a good price, check it out

Buy Challenge 3.5 Litre Ultrasonic Humidifier at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Humidifiers.


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

What would you use a humidifier for? Wouldn't it be easier to use a Spray bottle or a misting system? As I understand constant humidity encourages mold growth!?


----------



## bunnywarren (Jan 12, 2011)

not if you put it on a timer, that way it still got done when your not there ie at work, not possible with spraying/misting!


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

I have a mister on a timer which does the same thing really!? I use it in my chameleon viv as the water droplets on the leaves are the only water he drink. But suppose they both do the same thing just in different ways! Never though about using a humidifier!? Would they be in the viv?


----------



## bunnywarren (Jan 12, 2011)

no, it sits outside with just the hosepip running through the viv, does them same thing really, just mist's fogs and helps with the humidity in the viv!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I have the lucky reptile super fogger - it is ultrasonic so room temperature mist


----------



## jonathanlbuck (Sep 2, 2011)

*Do any one use the challenge humidifier mentioned above ?*

I have just brought the humidifier and having real issues attaching a hose to run inside my viv 

How have you guys done this ??

Thank you for you help


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/653624-new-fogger-iguana.html

Here have a look at this, I use the cold one, if your equipment is up to scratch then the cold fogg will not affect the temps. I have it on a timer now I did't used to. 

Mould will not grow if you regurlarly treat the viv with F10 which can be used in conjunction with the humidifier. The animal(s) must not be in the viv when this is being done though!

Jonathan - I have explained in my thread how I have attached mine.

Technically all foggers are at room temp anyway, the water will be the same temp as room temp if left for long enough, I use teped water anway so that it is close to room temp, but my equipment makes any adjustments that are required in temps.


----------



## stungy (May 28, 2011)

*fogger*

i agree with the first reply and say the 1 from argos paid£14 for mine on sale ive tried acoupl ov rep branded ones but imo the chalenge 1 is the bst ive tried it doesntalter water temps and has a steam adjuster plus agood size resevwar that sits outside the viv


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

stungy said:


> i agree with the first reply and say the 1 from argos paid£14 for mine on sale ive tried acoupl ov rep branded ones but imo the chalenge 1 is the bst ive tried it doesntalter water temps and has a steam adjuster plus agood size resevwar that sits outside the viv


That is the one on my thread... It shows you how to set it up and everything that is required.


----------

